# Online sheep supply stores?



## ThePigeonKid (Jul 6, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend some good online stores that sell sheep supplies?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 6, 2011)

valley vet.com


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 6, 2011)

I really like Sheepman Supply.  They've got good customer service and good turn around and I like supporting small local companies (they're not really close enough for me to drive to, but I see them at the MD Sheep and Wool Festival).  I also REALLY like Premier.  Even if you don't buy from Premier get on their catalog list because their catalogs are VERY informative.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 6, 2011)

We have never ordered anything online specially for our sheep, but a lot of people I know order from jefferslivestock.com.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Jul 7, 2011)

I have had very good luck with Premier. They field test all of their products right on the ranch. 

Their catalogs are very informative and the online catalog is very good as well.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jul 8, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I really like Sheepman Supply.  They've got good customer service and good turn around and I like supporting small local companies (they're not really close enough for me to drive to, but I see them at the MD Sheep and Wool Festival).  I also REALLY like Premier.  Even if you don't buy from Premier get on their catalog list because their catalogs are VERY informative.


I love Sheepman Supply.  They have a really good online site, but I am lucky because they are 15 minutes from my house.


----------

